# Living in Alava



## Dave&Alina (May 8, 2008)

Hi,

Are there any expats living near Vitoria who know of any English speaking real estate agents?

I'm expecting a job interview within the month and although I have a reasonably good idea of the cost of living (thanks to everyone whose posts I have read!) I am really struggling to understand what property prices are like (initally to rent them later to buy). Plenty of property prices in Vitoria but nothing just to the north of the city.

The salary is negotiable within reason but I want to go armed with a reasonable bottom line not a dumb one!

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dave&Alina said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any expats living near Vitoria who know of any English speaking real estate agents?
> 
> ...


I dont want to be negative right now, but I have to tell you that the estate agent business over here is in crisis at the moment, with agents shutting down. I know several that have diversified and moved away from agency work.

Some of the really big players have been making people redundant .... property just aint selling like it used to.

Just take care


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
We have been looking for jobs for many months now, and i have been looking for a real estate job too ! And i have got to say in recent months i have been offered a few.....there's a but ! The bigger companies have payed off many of their permenent staff, and are (hiring) peeps as self employed, there is no basic you work purely on comms, and something to bear in mind is that every house you have details of......a dozen other peeps have too. The fact that nothing is moving property wise at the moment, really means you are taking a big risk of earning nothing !
Just thought I would make you aware of it !
Nance


----------



## Dave&Alina (May 8, 2008)

*Just house prices*

Thank you both for the advice but I was simply after an idea of the cost of housing. I'm not an estate agent, I work in specialised engineering.

I really wanted a web site for property to rent and buy in Alava in particular just north of Vitoria in English. Failing that just a contact (e-mail or address) of an English speaking agent in the area?

Or just some local experience of life near Vitoria. I hope to be moving there with my wife and 2 small pre-school kids

Best regards


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dave&Alina said:


> Thank you both for the advice but I was simply after an idea of the cost of housing. I'm not an estate agent, I work in specialised engineering.
> 
> I really wanted a web site for property to rent and buy in Alava in particular just north of Vitoria in English. Failing that just a contact (e-mail or address) of an English speaking agent in the area?
> 
> ...


Sorry I misunderstood completely 
I cant recommend anyone, but if you google it you will come up with some
vitoria spain estate agent - Google Search

As you may have picked up from above, its a buyers market. Bear in mind here the same property can be on with numerous agents all at different prices. Dont part with money to an estate agent, use a good solicitor and get everything notarised


----------

